# Callers can't hear me when I walk up to car



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

I am noticing if I am on a call on my iPhone 10, and I walk to the car and the bluetooth picks up, callers cannot hear me at all. I can still hear the callers. Muting/unmuting doesn’t help, going from bluetooth to speaker to bluetooth again doesn’t help. Only if I hang up and re-initiate the call does it work again.
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

I trust you get into the car too? The microphone is fairly directional, probably won't work too well unless you're sitting in the driver's seat. Just a guess, I haven't done the experiment.


----------



## WhiteDust (Oct 1, 2018)

I am experiencing the same problem, but only recently. I have to check and see if there has been a small update pushed to my vehicle since receiving 42.2 that didn't require confirmation.


----------



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

Ed Post said:


> I trust you get into the car too? The microphone is fairly directional, probably won't work too well unless you're sitting in the driver's seat. Just a guess, I haven't done the experiment.


Yes definitely getting in the car.


----------



## Kernal7 (Sep 16, 2018)

I have the same issue for the last month or so. Using an Android Pixel 2.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Yup, same problem. Happened just this evening, in fact.


----------



## Sg333 (Oct 6, 2018)

I have the same problem on a note 8.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

I can confirm that I also have this issue with my Pixel 3 XL....


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Also have this issue, Pixel 2.


----------



## iKent (Mar 14, 2018)

iPhone XS Max with the same issue. It does seem a bit intermittent though. Sometimes it will connect fine and I will be heard. Other times no matter what I do the only way to resolve it is to disconnect and reconnect the call.


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

I have had issues with the microphone not hearing me when I make calls, but especially when I ask for directions. I believe it's a mic issue (and an LTE issue).


----------



## bernier (May 30, 2018)

Same issue on an iPhone XS with firmware 46.2. The call switches to bluetooth and I can hear the call through the speakers but they cannot hear me.
Muting and unmute does not do anything. Changing the phone audio to speaker and back to bluetooth also does not help.

My only workaround is to end the call and redial.


----------

